# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  What's your favorite Ron Paul picture?

## Eric21ND

Please post them.

----------


## Benaiah



----------


## happyphilter

looks angry

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Seems everybody's happy with the freedom message that Ron is suggesting



....copy,paste,linked to teaparty07.com , either one, only 1 million people at $100

----------


## LizF

So cute...and both seem genuinely happy!

----------


## jrich4rpaul



----------


## ladyliberty

Besides the one I use in my avatar (with me when i had the utmost fortune and pleasure to meet him face to face earlier this year!)

How about photos of him and his wife Carol? You can tell that they truly love each other!

----------


## inibo



----------


## ladyliberty

> 


BEHIND EVERY GOOD MAN THERE IS A GOOD WOMAN - RIGHT!

----------


## Man from La Mancha

> Besides the one I use in my avatar (with me when i had the utmost fortune and pleasure to meet him face to face earlier this year!)
> 
> How about photos of him and his wife Carol? You can tell that they truly love each other!


tried to help

----------


## leonster

Borrowed from someone else's favorite, that I saw:



So humble... and have you ever seen a Presidential candidate who wasn't wearing expensive shoes, but cheap black sneakers?

He actually practices what he preaches on fiscal restraint.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

> Borrowed from someone else's favorite, that I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> So humble... and have you ever seen a Presidential candidate who wasn't wearing expensive shoes, but cheap black sneakers?
> 
> He actually practices what he preaches on fiscal restraint.


Man do I love this guy!!!

.

----------


## constitutional

> Borrowed from someone else's favorite, that I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> So humble... and have you ever seen a Presidential candidate who wasn't wearing expensive shoes, but cheap black sneakers?
> 
> He actually practices what he preaches on fiscal restraint.


Yeah, I like this one the best. He seems so humble and generous.

*[edit]* wow, I said humble too with out even reading your message on the bottom of the picture.

----------


## robert4rp08

Because I took it from the Philly rally, way back in the crowd between people's heads:

----------


## lastnymleft

> Because I took it from the Philly rally, way back in the crowd between people's heads:


Photoshop that mike-stand out, and you've got a winner.

----------


## krott5333

> Photoshop that mike-stand out, and you've got a winner.


who needs photoshop when you got mspaint?

----------


## Mattsa

> Borrowed from someone else's favorite, that I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> So humble... and have you ever seen a Presidential candidate who wasn't wearing expensive shoes, but cheap black sneakers?
> 
> He actually practices what he preaches on fiscal restraint.


What a perfect shot

It just symbolises everything he stands for.

The sneakers make it!!

----------


## Suzu



----------


## curtisag



----------


## curtisag



----------


## quickmike



----------


## jenius

> Yeah, I like this one the best. He seems so humble and generous.
> 
> *[edit]* wow, I said humble too with out even reading your message on the bottom of the picture.


Yeah, that's my favorite too, by far.

----------


## 10thAmendmentMan

I didn't make this (I wish I had):

----------


## Flash



----------


## olehounddog

My favorite also. Got it as my background.




> Borrowed from someone else's favorite, that I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> So humble... and have you ever seen a Presidential candidate who wasn't wearing expensive shoes, but cheap black sneakers?
> 
> He actually practices what he preaches on fiscal restraint.

----------


## MS0453

This one:



Cool, casual and I immediately thought of this picture of GW




But I have to say that the South Park turd sandwich pic is money.

----------


## inibo

> 


OK you forced me into it.

----------


## Convert

> 


I like all the photos that were posted, but this pensive one is my favorite.

----------


## quickmike

> OK you forced me into it.


Was the "forced" pun intended?

----------


## TheNewYorker

these

----------


## VRP08

These are all great photos!! 

All RP photos are my favorite of this beautiful, humble man!

----------


## Elementslayer

i lost the pic!! its the on that says im in ur gop stackin your deks. lol i hope someone has it and posts it here :P

----------


## RLGraham



----------


## Elementslayer

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...KickingAss.jpg

----------


## RonPaulStreetTeam

Ha how about this one, just bad timing lol
I think he was hicuping or burping?


but of course this one is my favorite.

----------


## BuddyRey

I can't tell which one I like more; this one, or the dynamite pic on the homepage of thisnovember5th.com

----------


## Mattsa

> Borrowed from someone else's favorite, that I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> So humble... and have you ever seen a Presidential candidate who wasn't wearing expensive shoes, but cheap black sneakers?
> 
> He actually practices what he preaches on fiscal restraint.


Does anyone know who took this photo?

It's a very interesting shot because the composition is so good. It looks like it was taken by someone with an art and design background because the way RP is offset to the right balances the composition so well. Even the position of the Stars n Stripes and the campaign poster seem to be positioned well in the composition.

This is easily the best pic I've seen of RP. It's a fabulous picture. It has everything, humility (the pose) but great strength and resolve in the face. and an inner peace too (that reminds me of Forrest Gump!)

----------


## Revolution9

The Man is pure Norman Rockwell Americana..Lovely photos.

Best
Randy

----------


## inibo

> Does anyone know who took this photo?
> 
> It's a very interesting shot because the composition is so good. It looks like it was taken by someone with an art and design background because the way RP is offset to the right balances the composition so well. Even the position of the Stars n Stripes and the campaign poster seem to be positioned well in the composition.
> 
> This is easily the best pic I've seen of RP. It's a fabulous picture. It has everything, humility (the pose) but great strength and resolve in the face. and an inner peace too (that reminds me of Forrest Gump!)


Jim Cole?  Whoever took it has a real eye for composition. It is a magnificent photo.  




> Pictures of the Week
> November 2 - November 8, 2007
> 
> Wednesday, November 7, 2007
> Rest for the Weary
> Republican presidential hopeful, Representative Ron Paul takes a short rest from campaigning at his headquarter in Concord, New Hampshire.
> 
> Jim Cole / AP
> http://www.time.com/time/picturesoft...482937,00.html

----------


## Eric21ND

I'm looking for a large photo of him as a young Airforce officer.  


The other photo I like is where he is on a tractor with his family and grandchildren.


Then there was a very recent photo last week of Dr. Paul walking down the street in NH.  It looked like it was right out of a movie.  I wish I saved it.

----------


## akalucas

Eric21ND is this the one you talking about?  It's also one of my favorites.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Eric21ND is this the one you talking about?  It's also one of my favorites.


Yup you found it!  I love that picture.

----------


## CurtisLow

The Philly rally when Ron's van just pulled over to say hi.

----------


## hillertexas



----------


## traviskicks



----------


## Man from La Mancha

It was a little fuzzy for me so I sharpened it and linked it to teaparty07.com

.

----------


## OptionsTrader

*Ron Paul signing the Declaration of Independence:*

----------


## Sandra



----------


## FreedomLover

> 


Great pics, this one is my favorite.

----------


## Geronimo

In no particular order.

----------


## Devil_rules_in_extremes

This is a favorite of mine:

----------


## Perry

What a great thread.

----------


## VRP08

more please!

----------


## FreedomLover

I'm fond of this one as well

----------


## ValidusCustodiae

> The Philly rally when Ron's van just pulled over to say hi.


That is such a cool PIC... 3 people that are genuinely glad to be in the same picture together!

THere is a lot of love in this Presidential race and its all for FREEDOM and LIBERTY!

----------


## Geronimo



----------


## Indy Vidual

Many people are finally ready for real change.




Congressman Ron Paul: Archives (Dr. Ron Paul in his own words and brilliant writings)

----------


## JuniorNJ

this thread just made my weekend...its great.

----------


## Geronimo



----------


## PatriotG



----------


## PatriotG

> My favorite also. Got it as my background.


Excellent photo


RP Is the Man!

----------


## cmc

He is always surprised at the amount of support he has!  So humble!

----------


## MedicSean37

In my sig.  I think it's just the most humble picture of Ron Paul.

----------


## MedicSean37

> My favorite also. Got it as my background.


Me too!

----------


## lastnymleft

It appears we need a ronpaulphotos.com, or a gallery on some decent site...
(or ronpaulpics.com or ronpaulgallery.com)

----------


## Eric21ND

> This is a favorite of mine:


Where is that from?  Is there a larger version?  Looks pretty amazing to me.


Anybody have some good pictures of the crowd going nuts with Dr. Paul in it?

----------


## GHoeberX

> Borrowed from someone else's favorite, that I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> So humble... and have you ever seen a Presidential candidate who wasn't wearing expensive shoes, but cheap black sneakers?
> 
> He actually practices what he preaches on fiscal restraint.


Lovely picture! Can anyone photoshop the stage-stand out?

----------


## GHoeberX

> This is a favorite of mine:


Anyone knows anything about this picture?

When/Where was it taken?
Who took it?
Larger version?

EDIT: I just found out myself; it was first published in New York Times and the photo is taken by Brent Humphreys (Redux).
http://www.reduxpictures.com/portfolios/humphreys/

----------


## BrianH

how do I upload an jpeg here? I have a great image we're using for a black and white ad made by one of the guys on this forum for the arab american newspaper. It's excellent.

----------


## TruthLiberates



----------


## GHoeberX

> *Ron Paul signing the Declaration of Independence:*


Please help; who took this photo and how do I contact him?

----------


## pcosmar

My Favorite,



The guy with the silly grin next to him looks really Happy.

----------


## Mauiboy86



----------


## Veritas Vos Liberabit

> Lovely picture! Can anyone photoshop the stage-stand out?



I tried, the floor was difficult, and its late haha. Theres gotta be someone better at this than me...

----------


## RonPaulFever

Hey Wally, where the Beav?

----------


## sylvania



----------


## navi

> I tried, the floor was difficult, and its late haha. Theres gotta be someone better at this than me...


Wow great job!

----------


## lastnymleft

> It appears we need a ronpaulphotos.com, or a gallery on some decent site...
> (or ronpaulpics.com or ronpaulgallery.com)


Turns out there's this, from the official campaign:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronpaul2008/

If they miss any, I reckon you could get them to include them.

----------


## Libertarian

I use this one in my sig on other forums, along with this link to Paul's positions..

*http://www.ronpaul2008.com/issues/*

----------


## The Good Doctor

That is why I picked it!




> I use this one in my sig on other forums, along with this link to Paul's positions..
> 
> *http://www.ronpaul2008.com/issues/*

----------


## OptionsTrader

Have to bump that one again...

Play this song to the walk 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rREhlUi9zAU

----------


## Man from La Mancha

> Have to bump that one again...


 How a little less day glow and larger?






.

----------


## RPorBust

After seeing all these pictures, it makes me wonder how all of these scumbags in the MSM can even call this man a "fringe candidate", "a kook", "crazy", or "a nut".  Their hearts must be blacker than coal.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> I'm fond of this one as well


That man lying down, represents the republic as envisioned by the founders, 
which has suffered terribly under the totalitarianism leaning politicians, especially of late.

----------


## Paulitician

Not exactly a picture but an illustration:


Also, the Bill O'Reilly banner which I got my avatar from but cannot find it on the net anymore.  I don't feel like uploading it either.

Other ones I like is the one in this forum's header, also in the official websites header.  And finally this one:

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

I like the one right above this!

----------


## wildflower

> Seems everybody's happy with the freedom message that Ron is suggesting


I like this one.

----------


## purplechoe

bump, more pics?

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice



----------


## AFM

Thats beautiful
look at him shaking his head so vehemently.
Saying "you can't see me, McCain.  Your POW whippings have blinded you.  This is I, Ron Paul the Dane!"

----------


## Richandler

> 



Man Ron looks like Ian McKellen here.

Imagine him saying to all the phoney bills that get to his desk. "You shall not pass!"

----------


## Shellshock1918

> How a little less day glow and larger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Someone needs to photoshop this pic and add sunglasses, a desert eagle in his hand and the SUV behind him on fire.

----------


## LibertiORDeth



----------


## mconder

LibertyInNY - Nice post processing.

----------


## Chernitsky

Lincoln is not everyone's favorite, oh well....

----------


## Oliver

These are my favorites of Ron ...

----------


## voytechs

Here are 2 of my favorite:



And

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA



----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

You'll never see a Giuliani or Romney photograph like that.

----------


## FreeTraveler

> Lincoln is not everyone's favorite, oh well....


Ron should have a pistol in that one, to be philosophically accurate.

----------


## parke

My favorite video moment is at 7:00 on 'Dont Tread on Me'

----------


## Andrew-Austin

Some of these pictures would be GREAT for email-chain promotional messages.

----------


## Oliver

This Family-Photo is also great:



But it isn't his own tractor, is it?

----------


## Eric21ND

Got any more with Ron on the tractor??  that would work well in my area.

----------


## leonster

> This Family-Photo is also great:
> 
> 
> 
> But it isn't his own tractor, is it?


If I remember correctly, it IS his tractor--bought brand new, decades ago, and kept all this time.

----------


## leonster

> Got any more with Ron on the tractor??  that would work well in my area.


What about this one?

----------


## Oliver

> If I remember correctly, it IS his tractor--bought brand new, decades ago, and kept all this time.


Hats off if this is true. I try to imagine Giuliani
or Hillary sitting on such a machine ... surreal 
Too bad that the best Ron Paul Photos are so
small...

----------


## Mark

Did I post this before? Thought I did, or at least meant to, but I can't find it. Need more coffee.  GrandKids or GreatGrandKids.

----------


## Oliver

> Did I post this before? Thought I did, or at least meant to, but I can't find it. Need more coffee.  GrandKids or GreatGrandKids.


Awesome - I love it.  Those private images are
great to show the personal side of Ron as well,
no cold, professional Photos we usually see from
the other Candidates. This one is warm and natural.

----------


## Oliver

> This is a favorite of mine:


I like this one as well - does someone have a higher
resolution of it?

----------


## wongster

Here are some pictures I took of Dr Paul back in October... enjoy.






This is my desktop picture

----------


## Mark

> Awesome - I love it.  Those private images are
> great to show the personal side of Ron as well,
> no cold, professional Photos we usually see from
> the other Candidates. This one is warm and natural.


The original pic that's just a bit bigger:

http://revmark.org/forumfiles/paul/gkfs.jpg

----------


## Begood

> Seems everybody's happy with the freedom message that Ron is suggesting
> 
> 
> 
> ....copy,paste,linked to teaparty07.com , either one, only 1 million people at $100


Ok who said that RP supporters were ugly.. oh yeah that guy on the Tucker show..

Those two girls are pretty hot.. the fact that they seems to love RP make them even more hot!!

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Chernitsky

> Ron should have a pistol in that one, to be philosophically accurate.


Hence my statement

----------


## Mark

> Ok who said that RP supporters were ugly.. oh yeah that guy on the Tucker show..
> 
> Those two girls are pretty hot.. the fact that they seems to love RP make them even more hot!!


"Pretty hot"?

I wanna see the girls you hang with, those girls are "smokin' crazy hot +" to me.

----------


## Oliver

Does someone know where to find the caricature on which
the "Republican Values" are shown as "the Elephant getting
closer and closer towards the Donkey" during the years?

----------


## Oliver

> Here are some pictures I took of Dr Paul back in October... enjoy.
> 
> This is my desktop picture



The Pics are great -  I wonder what Ron was talking about having
this serious look on his face?

----------


## Voluntaryist

> 


The force is strong with this one.

----------


## Patrick Henry

I like the future pic of Dr. Paul swearing on the Bible to uphold and defend the constitution during his inauguration for president of the United States.

----------


## Spike



----------


## Quick

The picture that everyone seems to like (the humble picture of him sitting in a room all alone) was taken from TIME magazine.  It wasn't in an article, but it was in a collection of pictures.

I looked through the site but I had no luck, but I'm 100% sure it was from there.  I remember when I first saw it.

----------


## zumajoe

> 




LoL this must be the self-portrait he took in the bathroom mirror for his myspace page.

----------


## Mattsa

> The picture that everyone seems to like (the humble picture of him sitting in a room all alone) was taken from TIME magazine.  It wasn't in an article, but it was in a collection of pictures.
> 
> I looked through the site but I had no luck, but I'm 100% sure it was from there.  I remember when I first saw it.


I first saw that picture on the CNN website

----------


## Oliver

> LoL this must be the self-portrait he took in the bathroom mirror for his myspace page.



I don't really like it since he's rather skeptical as being optimistic on that one...

----------


## dude58677

> 


Excellent!

----------


## JoeTB

> tried to help


What is he doing down there

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

The TIME humble chair photo is great but a viewer might misinterpret it to mean that he has no support or opponents could misuse the photo to imply that.

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

i've posted these before....but what the heck

----------


## Benaiah

Bump.

This thread would make a good sticky somewhere.

----------


## sockmonkey70@yahoo.com

This one!

----------


## Gustogus

Does anyone have the one of him, leaning back in his chair, white shirt, sleeves rolled up talkign on the phone?

I can only rememebr seeing it as a small avatar picture, I'd like  to see the full blown version as it showed a more dynamic politician getting business done then I'm used to seeing.

----------


## humanic



----------


## Kotin



----------


## Goldwater Conservative

> I don't really like it since he's rather skeptical as being optimistic on that one...


I've always thought that one was more of an introspective look.

Anyway, one of my favorites is at 2:32 in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOeRblujr00

Ron looks very relaxed with the tie off. He's also very happy, which means he's probably talking about how liberty is so uplifting and the antidote to so many of our social ills.

----------


## HazardPerry

This thread is wintastic. Anybody have any high resolution photos? A higher res of him sitting alone in the studio/thing would be AMAZING. Somebody else pointed out how wonderful the composition was. You can read the entire Revolution from that one photo - I must have it in higher quality. Wasn't it an AP photo or something ?

----------


## Trigonx

this thread is full of win, so many great photos.  We need another 14 pages!

----------


## TwiLeXia

Here's my recommendation: on other forums, and anywhere you get the chance, take your favorite Ron Paul picture or two and put them in your profile, signature, post, etc!!  Images connect so much better with people than words.

----------


## phill4paul

> Borrowed from someone else's favorite, that I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> So humble... and have you ever seen a Presidential candidate who wasn't wearing expensive shoes, but cheap black sneakers?
> 
> He actually practices what he preaches on fiscal restraint.


  This photo expresses to me a stand alone mavarick. Through 20+ years he has waited till he had enough supporters. Always standing alone until WE were awoken. No dark corners. The American flag and a presidential sign..and Ron by himself as he's been for far too long.

Funny that a photo that truly inspires us will be the one to excoriate Paul if he loses.

Don't let the MSM use this photo in a negative way EVER.

----------


## dustup

*Ron Paul where he belongs aboard Air Force 1 and ...........*

*in the White House!*

----------


## smartpeople4ronpaul

> 


like this one best

----------


## transistor

> Ok who said that RP supporters were ugly.. oh yeah that guy on the Tucker show..
> 
> Those two girls are pretty hot.. the fact that they seems to love RP make them even more hot!!


from facebook...

----------


## transistor

and how could you forget

----------


## Devil_rules_in_extremes



----------


## Benaiah

Will somebody find a picture/cover of 3 superheros and edit it to put the faces of Paul, Luskin, and Schiff on it?  Would be like the 3 dudes to rescue the economy.

----------


## amy31416

> If I remember correctly, it IS his tractor--bought brand new, decades ago, and kept all this time.


Gotta love Fords.

----------


## quietcorner

Ok, lots of pics below, but I love these and the side of him they show!

These are the types of images that we should be using to advertise Dr. Paul! These show him happy and real. Notice - he has the same happy smile when he is with his family as when he is with his supporters, among the people. And how he changes when he is talking policy or at the debates. 

Plus, one of the biggest problems is that people do not know the man. If they knew the man that Dr. Paul is they would vote for him alone.

It would be awesome if someone put these types of pictures together as an ad. Frankly, that is what sells -- people are turned on to Romney because he comes across as the family man. If the campaign will not introduce America to man who is Dr. Paul, perhaps it is up to the grassroots to do so.

If anyone does local ad buys, it might be nice to include those pictures. In fact, it might be a good idea to use those images of him playing baseball during major sporting events -- a great chance to introduce President Ron Paul, someone as American as apple pie, baseball, and the Constitution.

----------


## Devil_rules_in_extremes



----------


## transistor



----------


## Rob

That's me rehearsing my introduction for Dr. Paul before I present him at the University of Michigan!   







That's Dr. Paul speaking! 






That's me again with Dr. Paul, his wife, and his national campaign staff!    


Oh....it was the best day of my life! I know I'll be telling my grandkids that story over and over...

----------


## AlabamaWildMan

I'm very fond of this shot:



...it was taken backstage before he gave his speech at his rally held in Nashville (TN) on October 6, 20007.

----------


## Devil_rules_in_extremes



----------


## Joe3113

> I'm very fond of this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...it was taken backstage before he gave his speech at his rally held in Nashville (TN) on October 6, 20007.


It looks like he hurt his hand...

----------


## Joe3113

> 


Notice he has the same shirt on in both photos.

----------


## airtronx

does anyone have that image where RP is standing apart from all the candidates. the one where hillary has her back to him?

----------


## Devil_rules_in_extremes

> Notice he has the same shirt on in both photos.


HA! Now that you point that out...

----------


## Devil_rules_in_extremes

> does anyone have that image where RP is standing apart from all the candidates. the one where hillary has her back to him?


No, but I do have this picture:

----------


## Devil_rules_in_extremes



----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


One of these made it to the Caption Contest at http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...38#post1084538

----------


## colecrowe

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/the-t..._nevada_1.html



...




> Little choppy but any good graphics designer can work with it. Baby's head might be wrong. I couldnt tell what was head and what was BG.  
> Enjoy


...

----------


## colecrowe

> my brother snapped these photos in sc the past weekend which I really like.


...

----------


## colecrowe

> I know some of you have heard me brag about this like ten times, but I can't resist!
> 
> *That's my daughter!* Picture was taken Saturday night after the SC Primary.
> 
> Here are some snapshots from that night of Maggie trying to attack Ron Paul with baby kisses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

----------


## affa

I realize this isn't a Ron Paul picture...
but can someone please take the classic 'I can has cheezburger' LOLcat and make it say: 'I can has libertee?' with a Ron Paul logo in the bottom right corner?

Also - Where is that great picture of him holding a baby and he's got a great big smile? EDIT: nevermind! I had this thread open in a tab and someone posted them before I wrote this!

----------


## Ricochet

Awesome thread.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

+1

----------


## colecrowe

from: http://ron-paul-4-president.devianta...Words-74109084

*OOPS--* that was the only version I could find of that watercolor as of now. How can I make it smaller?  I couldn't find the artist's page. That is where I originally got a copy from (after someone posted it here)--and then I uploaded it (high-res) to Walmart photo center and had some 4x6s, 5x7s, and a 10x18 or so poster (turned out wonderful) and got that signed by Mr. Paul himself.

*edit:* oh, here's the artist's page: http://leahtiscione.com/  -- and the link to the painting on her site: http://leahtiscione.com/ronpaul.html *Click on the pic there to download the high-res (in a zip file).*

edit: here, smaller:

----------


## phree

Bump to get past page with giant graphic

----------


## ecliptic

My favorites are all photos of Ron with babies and kids.

I have read more than one first-hand account of mothers who said that their babies recoiled in horror from a close-up encounter with George Bush. _That man is pure evil and babies can sense this..._

----------


## colecrowe

> Bump to get past page with giant graphic


fixed it--oops

----------


## colecrowe

I'll download all these tonight and then put them on one flickr account.

*EDIT:* It would be so wonderful if someone could make a really amazing *Ron Paul with Babies screensaver!* We could give it to friends and family, leave it on at work, etc. For those that wouldn't do a screensaver, a smartly designed zip file or something--where people could do a slideshow at least--would be awesome to put up on different sites for download.

_I really think we need to get the word out in a BIG way that Ron Paul is a obstetrician--delivered 4,000 babies--how loved and important he was in his community for that. It hasn't been capitalized (I don't like that word here--but you know what I mean) on like it should be._

Not only is there the life angle on this (once again--I don't like that word here because it's not an angle or spin--it's very real and genuine), but there is the healthcare angle and the humanitarian, common-man angle because he gave his services to everyone no matter how poor or unable to pay, no matter what race or class, etc. And it makes him so incredibly likable.

----------


## luvfreedom

> It appears we need a ronpaulphotos.com, or a gallery on some decent site...
> (or ronpaulpics.com or ronpaulgallery.com)


More! I want more!

----------


## Coola

Obviously

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice



----------


## phree



----------


## mxktm185

From RonPaulWarRoom.com :

----------


## Sey.Naci

> 


Definitely, he's lost weight.

----------


## mxktm185

On a more serious note, this is definitely one of my favorites:

----------


## Waldo



----------


## aperetti

I love this one

----------


## RPSignbomb

> 


Now set as my background!

----------


## Delivered4000

> 


I lol'd

----------


## phree

Was this taken at campaign HQ in Concord NH?

----------


## Jamsie 567



----------


## rancher89

bump

----------


## HillbillyDan

wow, awesome thread people.  good work for everyone involved.

----------


## Joseph Hart

Very nice!  Anyone have a highresolution picture of a full body shot? My goal is to print out a life sized standee!

----------


## Live Free or Die

> I realize this isn't a Ron Paul picture...
> but can someone please take the classic 'I can has cheezburger' LOLcat and make it say: 'I can has libertee?' with a Ron Paul logo in the bottom right corner?


 As a fan of lolcats, your request made me laugh (seeing as the image is from a Russian pet food company).  So here ya go:

----------


## affa

> As a fan of lolcats, your request made me laugh (seeing as the image is from a Russian pet food company).  So here ya go:



Thank you!!! I'm so glad I thought to ask (I came up with it like two months ago but just joked about it - and now it's a reality!!!)

----------


## Rebel Resource

> Was this taken at campaign HQ in Concord NH?


does anybody know where I can get a slightly bigger version of this pic??

----------


## Live Free or Die



----------


## Severius

> Eric21ND is this the one you talking about?  It's also one of my favorites.


This is by far my favorite

----------


## Nanerbeet

Fixed; I'll probably get a warning for this

----------


## LibertyForever

> Fixed; I'll probably get a warning for this


that pic is ballin!

----------


## JuniorNJ

> that pic is ballin!



the picture should be set to the tune of Eye of the Tiger

----------


## Arkris

> Fixed; I'll probably get a warning for this


That has got to be one of the most awesome things I've ever seen!

Although, I'm also partial to this picture:



Because it reminds me of one of my favorite movies...


... The Ring

----------


## Nanerbeet



----------


## colecrowe

*Ron Paul with other peoples children and with his own family*, a gallery on Picasa Web Albums: http://picasaweb.google.com/ronpaulp...thHisOwnFamily

It would be so wonderful if someone could make a really amazing *Ron Paul with Babies (and kids and family) screensaver!* We could give it to friends and family, leave it on at work, etc. For those who wouldn't do a screensaver, a smartly designed zip file or something--where people could do a slideshow at least--would be awesome to put up on different sites for download.

_I really think we need to get the word out in a BIG way that Ron Paul is a obstetrician--delivered 4,000 babies--how loved and important he was in his community for that. It hasn't been capitalized (I don't like that word here--but you know what I mean) on like it should be._

Not only is there the life angle on this (once again--I don't like that word here because it's not an angle or spin--it's very real and genuine), but there is the healthcare angle and the humanitarian, common-man angle because he gave his services to everyone no matter how poor or unable to pay, no matter what race or class, etc. And it makes him so incredibly likable.

----------


## Geronimo



----------


## colecrowe

Where is a full size pic of the redhead little girl holding the RP sign? It hasn't made it to this thread yet--I know it's not a pic of RP but it is so awesome.

----------


## Myerz

> 


That's some funny $#@! right there!

----------


## colecrowe

Pics posted by by Matt Pyeatt, RP's grandson: http://www.dailypaul.com/node/11664

----------


## AlabamaWildMan

THANKS !!

...  for the new background !!!

----------


## AlabamaWildMan

> BEHIND EVERY GOOD MAN THERE IS A GOOD WOMAN - RIGHT!


 

...and a surprised Mother-in-Law !!

----------


## Nanerbeet

bump

----------


## Joseph Hart

Anyone have a picture of a full body shot?  My goal is to make a Standee of Ron Paul

----------


## Geronimo

> Anyone have a picture of a full body shot?  My goal is to make a Standee of Ron Paul


This is the closest thing I have.

----------


## TeamSplashi

Here is something we came up with.

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8...itutionmq8.jpg

Cheers

----------


## Fields

Great thread to boost morale.

----------


## Benaiah

I always liked this one, too.


It's from RPF user StateofTrance's thread:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...secret+service

----------


## liberteebell

> Ok who said that RP supporters were ugly.. oh yeah that guy on the Tucker show..
> 
> Those two girls are pretty hot.. the fact that they seems to love RP make them even more hot!!



ALL Ron Paul supporters are beautiful, regardless of the exterior packaging

----------


## liberteebell

> Obviously


This is by far one of my favorites (the youtube is great!).  For me, it just shows that Ron Paul is not an elitist; he really does connect with Real People.  

None of the other candidates have this warmth.  They're all such phony elites.  In fact, most of the other candidates would probably have this young man tazed and hauled off in handcuffs.

----------


## DeafEric

> Fixed; I'll probably get a warning for this


Totally pimp pix!

----------


## Agora



----------


## pmlrsn

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/pam/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Deb%20&%







file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/pam/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Our%20President.jpg

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/pam/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Deb%20&%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/pam/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Our%20President.jpg


Welcome.  You have to upload the image to a website (photobucket, etc.) and link to that.

----------


## pmlrsn

thanks i am such an illiterate at such things...appreciate the guidance! 
another Iowan for dr. ron, hurray!!!!

----------


## Agora



----------


## flames2dust77

> Fixed; I'll probably get a warning for this





> the picture should be set to the tune of Eye of the Tiger


That, or the music from the opening scene from Reservoir Dogs.

Yeeeaaah. That would be the best.

----------


## warispeace

Please excuse my newbieness, but how do I get a photo from my computer to post here?

----------


## flames2dust77

> Please excuse my newbieness, but how do I get a photo from my computer to post here?


you need to host your pictures at an image hosting site ie photobucket.com----

upload them---

then copy the direct link---

here...you will click on the picture link(little yellow box with the mountains in the post comment section)---

paste the direct link to your picture---

post---

----------


## Benaiah

.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

anyone know where to find the first pic in this 30 second ad (sitting) and the last one - standing holding a flag?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_oHMtrm7eI

been looking for them for a while...

thanks,

-n

----------


## robert4rp08

I took this pic after Ron Paul gave his speech at the Liberty Forum in New Hampshire.  That's Kane of the WWE over his left shoulder.  Behind him is an SUV Ron Pauled out. I'll have a pic uploaded of it soon.

----------


## boethius27

When I saw this pic of RP looking like a bad ass in front of the gas station I just couldn't help but make this picture.

----------


## AlabamaWildMan

> 


Paging Michael Dukakis !! !!

----------


## AlabamaWildMan

> 


That Photo has always reminded me of that guy on CSI:

----------


## IPSecure



----------


## robert4rp08



----------


## CurtisLow

Me and my hero...

----------


## Eric21ND

> Eric21ND is this the one you talking about?  It's also one of my favorites.


The background music to this picture should be...

Bee Gees Stayin' Alive 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rKo7Tf5YBQ

or 

Ram Jam "Black Betty" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo

----------


## pinkmandy

bump for the best thread ever...

----------


## ignoranceisntbliss

> 



Dig.

----------


## ignoranceisntbliss

> 


There on the ground is the biggest piece of muenster cheese ever.

----------


## Geronimo



----------


## LiveToWin

> Fixed; I'll probably get a warning for this


Party like its 1776. 

Goes good with this song. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgoyXJiZqLk

----------


## pinkmandy

A bump because I'm feeling nostalgic and love this thread.

----------


## robert4rp08

From rally in Pittsburgh:

----------


## Patronus

Austin, Texas

----------


## pinkmandy

> Austin, Texas


Wow, that's powerful. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## yaz

i took this pic of him in iowa :P

----------


## Corydoras

From Time Magazine:

----------


## Kludge

> From Time Magazine:


Lol.... That's your favorite?

----------


## Corydoras

> Lol.... That's your favorite?


Very much so.

----------


## mello



----------


## ronpaulhawaii



----------


## Eric21ND

***casts Resurrection lvl 20 on thread***

----------


## Conza88

> As a fan of lolcats, your request made me laugh (seeing as the image is from a Russian pet food company).  So here ya go:


Hahahahahahahah

----------


## Raditude

I posted this in another thread earlier before I found this thread:

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Austin, Texas


That's an amazing photograph.  And if I remember correctly, the crowd was estimated around 7,000 people.  Imagine what the pictures from the upcoming July 12, 2008 march on Washington D.C. could end up looking like.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA



----------


## Raditude

As the creator of this work, I hereby release this image into the public domain for use in the campaign and support of Dr. Ron Paul, as long as the image remains unaltered nor derivative works are made from it.

-Clarence "Raditude" Miller

----------


## Conza88

Lol... :d

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> 


im stealing that.. i like that pic.. people will see that and get it.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA



----------


## AlabamaWildMan

> 


Too Cool !!
...looks like he's one of the orginal *Blues Brothers* !!

----------


## JohnMeridith

> 


is there a high res of this one around?

----------


## Lucille

That was the day the MN GOP locked him out of the state convention.  He's all, "Whatareyagonnado?"

----------


## SWATH

and of course this one

----------


## the biss

Here's one I snapped at the Rally for the Republic back in September.

----------


## fr33domfightr

> Austin, Texas



This photo is bad@ss!!  Something the MSM would never show you, but they occurred all over the U.S.  I'll bet if you showed that to people they'd tell you, "I never knew Ron Paul was so popular."

I also like the pimped out one of him walking.  Like he's on a mission.


FF

----------


## heavenlyboy34

You guys have a lot of RP pics! :O  And here I thought I was about the biggest Paultard!

----------


## Shotdown1027

No way. Best pic ever is this one.
http://www.gadgetsonthego.net/pics/ronpaul.jpg

Paul looks like JFK.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

This is one of my favorites because it made the AP "Pic of the day" roll and was sent to me from all over the world...

----------


## Conza88

> This is one of my favorites because it made the AP "Pic of the day" roll and was sent to me from all over the world...


That is fken pimpin'...

GwBush rides aswell..

I'd pay to see Rp vs Gwb... 

*Money on Ron!!!*

----------


## Primbs

grassroots support at it's best.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Lol I gotta bump this one

----------


## tggroo7

> from facebook...


Very nice!

----------


## tggroo7

A great hero with great friends

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> 


No sissy bicycle helmet for Dr. Paul either.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> No sissy bicycle helmet for Dr. Paul either.




But that is not why he is known as the bravest politician in DC



Truthfully though, I don't care for helmets, but would certainly wear one again were I to go CC. Not only can road debris get dangerously spit out from trucks on interstates, but I got hit in the... helmet  by a bottle thrown out a car window, down south somewhere... 

Back on topic...

----------


## LibertyEagle

> 


This is very good.

----------


## LiveToWin

This is still my favorite Ron Paul picture. I want a full sized poster of this

----------


## JVParkour

Wow. 
I am in college, studying for worthless classes that are complettely unrelated to want to do, up to my eyeballs in debt, confused about the future, and angry at the government for how they infringe upon liberty sometimes.

Then I look at Ron Paul and realize though the going may be slow, there _will_ be going.  And I am going to be at the head of the pack!

----------


## purplechoe



----------


## purplechoe



----------


## enjoiskaterguy

> I love this one


I don't think this is Ron Paul...I think it's Ian Mckellen (actor you played Gandalf in The Lord of the Rings)

----------


## purplechoe



----------


## Flirple

> This is one of my favorites because it made the AP "Pic of the day" roll and was sent to me from all over the world...


I like how he rolls with no helmet.

----------


## purplechoe



----------


## Buffalo Bruce



----------


## enjoiskaterguy

I took this one at the 2008 Revolution March.

Look how cool he looks.  He's a Constitution Pimp

----------


## Objectivist

My favorite is the one where he's sitting in a room alone after a campaign event. I saw it around here the other day.

----------


## Objectivist

> Lol I gotta bump this one


This one without the $#@!s in it.

----------


## Baptist

Bump.  Another thread reminded me of this one.

----------


## Akus

> I like how he rolls with no helmet.


omg he doesn't care about safety of our children RON paul is a complete hipocrite noes zomg

----------


## Akus

> 


This is begging for a David Caruso-like one liner.....

----------


## Akus

> 


omg he is so old he hung out with Thomas Jefferson, can't vote for him waaaaa

----------


## Akus

> I posted this in another thread earlier before I found this thread:


OMG he illegally snuck in the Oval office and is telling our children to smoke crack waaaa he is crazeeeeyyy

----------


## Akus

> On a more serious note, this is definitely one of my favorites:


OMG how will that crazy Librarian run the country, he can't even iron his own shirt, he is completely incompetent and unelectable waaaaaaa

----------


## IPSecure



----------


## Paulitical Correctness

> 


This has always been my favorite.

----------


## South Park Fan

> 


Ron Paul is going to beat the statists.

----------


## K466

Well this a an enjoyable thread! Lots of great pics. can't wait till he announces his candidacy for 2012. 

I can't find one of my favorites, which is the one with Peter Schiff and Ron Paul. I've looked for at least 15 minutes...

----------


## Dr.3D

*Not like the others.*

----------


## Jordan

> 


That was at a rally in Louisville.  I was there, it was awesome!


From the crowd "You should take that bat to Washington"

Ron Paul *laughs* *starts swinging it*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> but I got hit in the... helmet  by a bottle thrown out a car window, down south somewhere...


I'm thinking the last scene of _Easyriders_.

----------


## Baptist

/bump/  Soon we gonna need to add RP2012 pics to this thread!

----------


## Tinnuhana

Hey, I thought Rand said Ron wasn't left-handed??? It's probably not good to call him a switch-hitter on this forum, though.

----------


## inibo

> This has always been my favorite.



Paul Paul does not kiss babies, they kiss him.  

This is also my favorite.  Little babies know.

----------


## Natalie

//

----------


## Eric21ND

Now look at the picture with this song playing in the background

----------


## Patrick



----------


## ronpaulhawaii



----------


## huckans

Here's mine:

----------


## leipo

My favorite artistic impression:






> 


I love that one aswell. There are not that many pictures of Ron Paul taken with a high quality lens.

----------


## sailingaway

I like the black and white one above, there is one on his tractor I like, and this one:



and this one:

----------


## sailingaway

[QUOTE=Geronimo;433043]In no particular order.





Is he checking that deer's _pulse??_

I like the Astros one too.

----------


## trey4sports

Nostalgia bump






> 


 CPAC 2011

----------


## Aden

Bump

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger



----------


## RonPaulMyPresident



----------


## PierzStyx



----------


## PierzStyx

Also this one: 

He just looks bad@$$!


Also I can't help but add ..."or DIE HARD!" :P

----------


## RonPaulMyPresident

February 1st will be Ron Paul's and his wife Carol's 55th wedding anniversary.

----------


## RonPaulMyPresident



----------


## Aden

Ron was one handsome dude back in the day.

----------


## andym

Keep this thread going!

----------


## andym



----------


## tfurrh

My two favorite people - Ron Paul & Mrs. tfurrh

----------

